# Nor Cal EMT



## EMTkyle (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all, this is my first post so be easy haha. 
I'm 19, NREMT and have a county card. I just recently moved to chico CA, in butte county to attend butte college and to eventually apply for the paramedic program after anatomy and physiology and some EMT experience. I have been licensed for almost a year now and no job. The problem is most companies due to insurance reasons, can't or won't hire under 21- old news.. at this point i just want any experience as an EMT before I apply to Medic school. so my question is does anyone know of BLS companies within reasonable distance of chico that hire under 21? Any volunteer work? Any information is helpful. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 13, 2010)

EMTkyle said:


> Hey all, this is my first post so be easy haha.
> I'm 19, NREMT and have a county card. I just recently moved to chico CA, in butte county to attend butte college and to eventually apply for the paramedic program after anatomy and physiology and some EMT experience. I have been licensed for almost a year now and no job. The problem is most companies due to insurance reasons, can't or won't hire under 21- old news.. at this point i just want any experience as an EMT before I apply to Medic school. so my question is does anyone know of BLS companies within reasonable distance of chico that hire under 21? Any volunteer work? Any information is helpful.
> 
> Thanks for your time



Check the local hospitals for ED tech or ICU tech positions, some of them only require BLS card, and some have other easy requirements like Basic EKG classes which are short classes designed for you to learn how to properly place a 12-lead and a dip into what the different rhythms mean, but you'll likely just be responsible for placing the EKG. Depending on what hospital you can get on with, you could potentially get a good foundation of experience. Also, if you're not worried about the money, most hospitals have volunteer services where you can shadow a tech in the ER.

Good luck


----------



## wildrivermedic (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi there,
I sympathize with you... been looking for opportunities to gain experience myself. I volunteer with a great crew in nor cal but our call volume is kinda low, and I fear loosing what I'm not using.

Here's the site for the "local" (Redding) Medical Reserve Corp:

http://www.mrc-fnc.org/

And here's a volunteer opportunity in Chico. If you are interested in practicing vital signs and initial assessments, it might be useful:

http://www.shalomfreeclinic.org/Volunteer.htm

Good luck!


----------



## ericwasbored (Jan 17, 2010)

Something I did that you may be able to do, is volunteer to help out with an EMT-basic class (Butte college maybe?). You can usually talk the instructor into letting you sit through lectures and you get to practice your skills like your in school again… It’s not as good as actually running with a crew on calls but its still a great way to keep up/improve skills. Oh yeah, I'm new here. My name is Eric, I wrote a short introduction somewhere around here. Hi.


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2010)

thats just the sad reality, even if you became a paramedic with no experience you still might not get hired for the same issue...when it comes time to recert and you dont have any experience (or someone to verify your skills) youll end up having to take the class again anyway.
i have 5 months until im 21 so im in your same shoes, but thats a whole lot sooner than if i was 19.


----------



## emt1972 (Feb 22, 2010)

It has become a problem, there are some companies that will hire you, but you are not allowed to drive... I am not sure of what ambulance companies exist in Butte County unfortunately.


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 26, 2010)

I am saddened to see this. I can understand insurance companies and the desire to protect themselves but seems that setting age limitations is not a good way to do it.

I was first certified as an EMT at 18 y/o  (a Long time ago) and I was riding on a BLS unit for a private company before my nineteenth birthday and my partner was a year older than I was. Granted we had to go through a specialized driving course and even then we did mainly inter-facility transfers but we did some non emergency street calls as well. 

That was some time ago (1987 I believe) and my partner still works in the same county as a Paramedic now. I hate to think what may have happened if we had been unable to work for 2+ years and how many good people could be lost because they go into other fields rather than wait that long to work.


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2010)

thats true but its a screening tool as well. kids are immature and irresponsible, and its not like there isnt a plethura of EMTs 21 and above.
i dont like it but i understand it...couple more months now


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 12, 2010)

At least you're close and understanding about it. Not sure I would have been at that time.  I will likely have the opposite problem of being too old and having trouble getting on places at this age. Should be easier after completing Paramedic though, at least I hope it will be.


----------

